# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  دعاء من اجل شفاء المصابين في المدينة المنورة

## القلب الحنون1

أرجو من الأخوة والأخوات مشاركتي في هذا الدعاء من أجل شفاء جميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لا سيما مرضانا 


المنظورين الشباب( المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  

(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)...... 10 مرات  

إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله ..... 10 مرات  

إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق
باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام
اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين. 



إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق
باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام
اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين.

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
 

إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله  
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 


إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق
باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام
اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين. 




إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق
باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام

اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين.

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 


*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 


*إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق*
*باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام*
*اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين.* 




*إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق*
*باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام*

*اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين.*

----------


## النظره البريئه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 


*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 


*إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق*
*باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام*
*اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين.* 




*إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق*
*باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام*

*اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين.*

----------


## عشقي القران

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)*  

*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله*  

*إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق*
*باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام*
*اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين.*  



*إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق*
*باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام* 
*اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين*]

----------


## Sweet Magic

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)_ 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 


*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 


*إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق*
*باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام*
*اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين.* 




*إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق*
*باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام*

*اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين.* 
*موفقة عزيزتي* 
*ينقل الى القسم الانسب*
*شكرين لك طرحك*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيهاو بحق الضلاع المكسور والعين الملطومة وتسقيط المحسن
وبحق باب الحوائج الامام موسى الكاظم وبحق ام الاربعة الاقمار أم البنين أن تشافي كل مصاب وتفك كل اسير وتدفع كل بلاء عن شيعة امير الامؤمنين 
وترد كيد المجرمين في نحورهم وتشتت شملهم وتعقم ارحام نساهم وتيبس اصلاب رجالهم وتسلط عليهم من لايرحمهم 
إلى متى ياصاحب الزمان ؟
الشيعة في ظلم وجور طال النتظار ياقائم آل محمد اللهم ارجع كل غايب لهله من السالمين 
بفضل الصلاة على محمدوال محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)...... 10 مرات 



إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله ..... 10 مرات 



إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق
باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام
اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين.

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 


إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 


إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق
باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام
اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين. 




إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق
باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام

اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 


*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 


إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق
باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام
اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله ..... 10 مرات 


إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق
باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام
اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين.

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 


إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 


إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق
باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام
اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين. 




إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق
باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام

اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)...... 10 مرات 



إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله ..... 10 مرات 



إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق
باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام
اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين. 





إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق
باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام
اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين.

----------


## النظره البريئه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 


*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 


*إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق*
*باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام*
*اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين.* 




*إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق*
*باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام*

*اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين.*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 


إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 


إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق
باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام
اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين. 




إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق
باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام

اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين.

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 



إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 


إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق
باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام
اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين. 




إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق
باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام

اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين.

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 


*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 


*إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق*
*باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام*
*اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين.* 




*إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق*
*باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام*

*اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين*

----------


## منى قلبي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 
*(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)* 


*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 
*إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله* 


*إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق*
*باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام*
*اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين.* 




*إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق*
*باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام*

*اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين.*

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 


إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 


إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق
باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام
اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين. 





إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق
باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام

اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين.

----------


## النظره البريئه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
**(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 


**إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 


إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق
باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام
اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين. 




إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق
باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام

اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين
*

----------


## المميزة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 
(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء) 



إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 
إلهي أسألك باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يالله يالله يا الله 


إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق
باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام
اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين. 




إلهي بالزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وبحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبأمه أم البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق باب الحوائج الإمام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام وبحق
باب الحوائج عبدالله الرضيع عليه السلام

اللهم شافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما مرضانا المنظورين الشباب(المعتقلين في المدينة المنورة ) اللهم شافيهم بشفاءك وداويهم بدواءك وأدم عليهم الصحة والعافية وعجل لوليك النصروالفرج والعافية برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين

----------

